# Self-employed and running out of work fast can I get Dole or something?



## Paddie1077 (9 Mar 2009)

Hi
Can anyone help me with this. I have been self-employed for the passed few years all my taxes are in order But the thing is I am have jobs pull out due to banks not lending and redundency I have a wife and 4 kids and all the bills everyone else has? not a lot of loans just really my mortgage I just dont know what to do as I was not a greedy company so I dont have money in the bank to keep me goingm for more than a few weeks. What can I do?????


----------



## demoivre (9 Mar 2009)

Check out Jobseeker's Allowance and [broken link removed].


----------



## z103 (9 Mar 2009)

What class PRSI were you paying? - was it 'S' class?


----------



## Paddie1077 (9 Mar 2009)

Hi Leghorn
yes it is s class.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Mar 2009)

Paddie1077 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help me with this. I have been self-employed for the passed few years all my taxes are in order But the thing is I am have jobs pull out due to banks not lending and redundency I have a wife and 4 kids and all the bills everyone else has? not a lot of loans just really my mortgage I just dont know what to do as I was not a greedy company so I dont have money in the bank to keep me goingm for more than a few weeks. What can I do?????


 

check the keypost at top of this thread.


----------

